# hi



## destrecht (Jun 22, 2006)

It was suggested I sa Hi.  I'm Chris, and I'm a Purple Belt in Kenpo.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Chris!  Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome Chris
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome Chris, 
Happy to have you as a member of the forum and i hope your time in Kenpo is an exciting adventure filled with learning


----------



## matt.m (Jun 22, 2006)

wassup.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Chris!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome glad to have you here!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and I look forward to your posts! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Chris. Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Chris.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Lots of great stuff!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Chris and welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 27, 2006)

Good to have you here Chris  Enjoy the Board ~!

 ~Tess


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

